# Lowered or bagged Routan??



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone bagged theirs or lowered it at least? Looking at possibly buying a 2009 SEL a d would like to bag it, thinking I could use stock strut and universal aero sport bags.

What has anyone done?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*air baggit*

This topic has been discussed at length. Just use the search feature at the top right to find old posts about lowering Chryslers vans. There appears to be only one company that makes a kit for Chryslers vans, and it includes air bag struts and bags for the rear (and no one makes lowering coils, but some people have cut their coils the old school way). Here's the link:.../.oops, lost the link when I sold the Routan. Try Airbaggit in Arizona.


----------

